
Ask HN: I'm trying to submit a post but it just says please try again? - venturis_voice
 I&#x27;m tryin gto submit a post but it just says please try again? Any reason why?
======
mtmail
Use the contact link (hn@ycombinator.com) on the bottom of the page to contact
the HN administrators.

~~~
venturis_voice
Cheers thanks I will get in touch now

------
aurizon
do you have any sort of script or ad blocker running?

